# CO2 brass check valve



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Has anyone CO2 check valve ever blew off both side of the air line? Mine did and I cant seem to find it.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes. (And the last place you look. Or in my case, buying a new one from ebay).


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

My co2 is now connected to my atomizer, would the water back up into my regulator with out the check valve?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

blurry said:


> My co2 is now connected to my atomizer, would the water back up into my regulator with out the check valve?


It depends on how it's setup. If the atomizer is down low, as it normally would be, then yes, it can back up to your regulator, unless your regulator sits up higher than the top of the tank.


----------

